# Baby plecos and Water change



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

So i am changing water on all my tanks like i do every Sunday. and i see a baby bnp pleco, the male has spent a lot of time in this hole in the driftwood so i think that's where they are but not sure. So can i change the water like always or should i wait a day or two ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The lil bnp's are very hardy. What you could do is a smaller water change than your usual big water changes. 
They'll be fine.

To give you some assurance.
I still do a 50% water change in a 30 gallon tank with a bunch of bnp scurrying around.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Way back when I had an African 135g I had bnp babies living inside my fx5. So they plenty hardy.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool. i was thinking of doing a smaller wc. So that's what i will do. i always lift and clean under said driftwood but i will leave it alone this time. Thanks for the quick reply. 3 tanks left and of i go.


----------

